# No AF, but BFN's!



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm kind of going crazy here! I have not been charting or anything all I know my last cycle was 22 days long which was only a couple days shorter than normal. My current cycle started on Dec. 18, so this was day 28. I do not know when I ovulated, but I am very surprised AF has not come yet. BF and I dtd quite a bit last weekend (3rd-8th) but he always pulled out... so that would have lowered the risk some. However, I think overall I am pretty fertile as I got pg with DS1 while on the pill. And the 3rd was 12 days ago which could have been O-time since I have not had my period yet!

I'm going nuts! I've taken 4 pg tests... cheapy ones from the dollar store that may need a higher amount of hcg. Anyway. Here's what's been going on with me:

Sore, heavy feeling breasts and sensitive nipples... seems like more than PMS, but maybe I'm exaggerating it all in my head.

Crampiness for several days now, but no sign of AF... that is unusual. Usually if I'm crampy it is on the day I start

A couple days ago I was feeling extremely exhausted like I could fall asleep any moment, it's been better since I've slept alot

Hunger! Not so bad today, but the last few days I've felt like a bear preparing for hibernation!

But no AF and all BFNs! I'm going to go crazy or broke buying more tests. I just want to know! I was sure AF would be here by now!! It's crazy! Maybe I just needed to put that out there. I have not talked to anyone in real life yet.

Let me know if you have any insights!!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

i'd wait several days and test again. it took me several days and my friend a whole week to get a bfp!

i agree... that's weird that you are so late...

good luck!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

So today I'm really crampy and have had some spotting, but not enough to say AF has come. Another BFN this morning. So maybe it's AF showing up. ?? I don't remember having implantation spotting with either of my other two pregnancies. So at this point it could go either way still. Ugh! I guess I'll know by the end of the day if it's AF or not. Patience.... not my forte!


----------



## FeliciaFlys (Jan 16, 2012)

This is EXACTLY me right now!!!!

I don't have any thoughts either.  So confused. I've NEVER had a cycle this long in my life and I'm charting so I know exactly what goes on. But BFN here too.

Are you nursing at all? Have you recently weaned?

My 17 month old son just weaned...he hasn't had mama milk for 7 days...I'm wondering if that is the issue with me...but it's still strange?


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear I'm not in this crazy place alone! No, I'm not nursing. My youngest stopped nursing about two years ago, so that's not throwing things off. And I would still call what's been going on today spotting and not AF. I guess I'll know soon enough if she's here or not. I've been super crampy and back achey today, but it's much better now. AF just hasn't shown up for real yet, just spotting so far. This is really messing with my head!


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

So, I just stumbled across this thread and found it really interesting (for reasons of personal PG paranoia that are probably actually just AF returning soon...). Anyway, just curious as to your outcome(s) now, mamas!


----------

